# electrical problem



## senonviola (Jun 10, 2009)

i have just bought a nissan maxima 92, the power always shuts down and comeback everytime i press anything like when i signal of i press the break or put the defogger or any swicth, the radio, lights, climate control, and everything electrical shuts down then comeback around 2 to 3 seconds can any one help me with this, thanks:newbie::newbie:


----------

